# does anyone know why?



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi there, i have the sony 550 blu ray player and an onkyo tx-nr900 receiver that i am using as a processor with jbl amps.
i am using the multichannel analogue outs (7.1) from the blu ray to my onkyo.
im pretty sure i have all the settings correct but i cannot seem to get 7.1 dts master audio from the blu ray discs that have the 7.1 audio. 5.1 seems to work fine and when i use the test tone on the blu ray player, all 7 channels have pink noise but when i try to play a 7.1 movie there is no sound.
i do have the onkyo set to surround back and not zone 2.

does anyone have any ideas???
thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you sure that the BluRay disc your using has the full 7.1 DTS MA encoded not just 5.1? You have to select it in the Movies audio options if it is there it will not default to it.


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

yes i'm sure that the discs are 7.1 dts master. its possible that i didnt select the 7.1 audio in the audio set up. i think on saw 5 disc there was no audio set up for 7.1 thats why i thought it was supposed to be the default setting.

i'll try to select the 7.1 in the audio set up options on the discs but i think i've
tried that before, but im not sure.
hopefully that will fix the problem.
thanks so much,
please let me know if it could be anything else.


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

so i got the new punisher movie which has 7.1 dts master and i selected it in the audio options and there is still no sound from the surround back speakers.

is it possible that i have to do an update or download something to my blu ray player.
this is strange because when i use the test tone on the blu ray all 7 channels work.

i have no clue, any suggestions


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does your bluray player have any other audio settings that need to be adjusted, are you using HDMI or optical outputs as well to your display?


----------



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

the only audio ajustments on my blu ray are hdmi and multichannel, and i think optical.
but i have it selected on multichannel.
like i said before when i select the test tone on the blu ray all 7 channels work, but the rear surrounds dont work for the 7.1 movies...very strange.
im so confused and dont know what to try.


----------

